# system for managing EP fibers? anyone?



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

When you get a new pack just put a zip tie in the middle of the hank like they do with krystal flash and then your bag wont be such a mess.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Recycling old bill envelopes worked for me.
The cellophane address window allowed for easy viewing of type and color of material.
Always more envelopes arriving to replace the ones that get torn up.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...these EP fibers and other assorted products it is proving to be an absolute nightmare to manage all of them...


They sell these OR you could make one out of scrap wood. Looks light enough that you wouldn't need spin on a caster/bearing?

I bet the Cheap-Mart stores make something to hang ladies necklaces?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I do something similar to floridanative and I put a zip tie on one end and the trim to about 3/8" from the zip tie and then coat the end in glue. They lay flat and straight in the box.


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

I just put a zip tie on as close as possible to the end and clip the tag end off, works great


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

thanks for the responses. that carousel looks nice but i think zip-tying the ends will prob be the easiest short term fix. will keep my eye peeled for something like that though. not sure why i didn't think of zip ties since so many other synthetic tying materials use them. that should do the trick.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

i dont have any tricks for storage but i do use a piece of the ruff side of Velcro on my bench to hold the pieces i am working with. it works great. i think i saw it in a video on the ep web site.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

I saw a guy that had a great way of keeping EP organized. He used a silverware organizer. It was metal and had about six or so pockets. You know the ones...metal mesh that you throw in your kitchen drawer and seperate the spoons and knives and such. Each pocket was wide enough and he said it was great. I have attached a link to a similar organizer.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM1648537801P?sid=IDx20101019x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM1648537801


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I just put a zip tie on as close as possible to the end and clip the tag end off, works great


I use a rubber band, but same thing. Works great.


----------

